# Too late to change my order----M sport package?



## soledoc (Feb 5, 2007)

I just saw now that there is an M sport package...at no extra cost?
It gives you everything that was in the sport package plus a few more goodies.
What gives?

I'm calling my CA today.


----------



## gclabbe (Feb 20, 2009)

I think there was another thread on this subject. If I remember correctly, it is different than the sport package for the 3er and about cost equal. There are pros/cons to it discussed in that thread, though.


----------



## soledoc (Feb 5, 2007)

No, it looks like it will be $3750 for the M sport package. My sport package was around $2100 if I recall. I'm not going to upgrade to that right now.

I may change out my aluminum trim to glacier silver aluminum trim at no cost. This one looks brighter and has a bumpy texture from what I can tell. I just left a message with my CA to see if he can do it. I know my car hasn't started production yet.


----------



## Bimmer356 (Dec 26, 2008)

*ZMP for free? Not yet.*

soledoc----You can still change your order if your car is a 111 or 112 status. If it is 150 then no changes are allowed. My car was in 112 so I just just added the ZMP last Friday for my 3/30 ED.:rofl:

As for the Glacier Alum Trim it can only be ordered with the ZMP and seems to come standard with the package. I had to specify the Gray Poplar trim as an option. By the way, my CA did not have any bulletin stating that ZMP was free. We figured the invoice price of the ZMP to be $3000 on my coupe. If it changes before I sign then I will get what is offered. I hope it does!:thumbup:


----------



## soledoc (Feb 5, 2007)

Bimmer356 said:


> soledoc----You can still change your order if your car is a 111 or 112 status. If it is 150 then no changes are allowed. My car was in 112 so I just just added the ZMP last Friday for my 3/30 ED.:rofl:
> 
> As for the Glacier Alum Trim it can only be ordered with the ZMP and seems to come standard with the package. I had to specify the Gray Poplar trim as an option. By the way, my CA did not have any bulletin stating that ZMP was free. We figured the invoice price of the ZMP to be $3000 on my coupe. If it changes before I sign then I will get what is offered. I hope it does!:thumbup:


I don't know the status (111 or 112...whatever that means). I know production is due to be complete in mid March. They have just changed their website as of an hour ago. Now it says the glacier silver aluminum trim is on the M package, but added the silver matte (which I don't like). I'll stick with my standard aluminum trim. I bet I can always order the trim pieces and install them later to upgrade to glacier silver if I think it's really worth it.


----------



## C-Los (Dec 12, 2008)

soledoc said:


> I don't know the status (111 or 112...whatever that means). I know production is due to be complete in mid March. They have just changed their website as of an hour ago. Now it says the glacier silver aluminum trim is on the M package, but added the silver matte (which I don't like). I'll stick with my standard aluminum trim. I bet I can always order the trim pieces and install them later to upgrade to glacier silver if I think it's really worth it.


The status is on the Vehicle Inquiry Report. Your CA should have that info. I just changed to the M-package today with a status of 112 with production to start in a couple of weeks and ED pick-up April 1.


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

** Cha-Ching!!**


Good Job C-Los!!:thumbup:


----------



## Corren (Sep 24, 2008)

Wife and I decided today that Crimson Red for the car is more important than the M-Pack. If only they had Crimson Red with ZMP like they do in the UK!


----------



## Bimmer356 (Dec 26, 2008)

Corren said:


> Wife and I decided today that Crimson Red for the car is more important than the M-Pack. If only they had Crimson Red with ZMP like they do in the UK!


I agree! :thumbup: The Crimson Red looks sooooo good with the M-sport but they don't offer it with the ZMP along with Jet Black.  Oh well, I got the Coral Red interior!


----------



## C-Los (Dec 12, 2008)

beewang said:


> ** Cha-Ching!!**
> 
> 
> Good Job C-Los!!:thumbup:


Bee!!!!
How are you? I was hoping you would read this thread!!! So now you believe that I trust your insights? I had to do my research on the M-sports pack. before I was going to change it. Glad I did. I feel really good about it. It's going to make the trip even more exciting. Can't wait to see M 18" tires!!!!


----------



## soledoc (Feb 5, 2007)

C-Los said:


> The status is on the Vehicle Inquiry Report. Your CA should have that info. I just changed to the M-package today with a status of 112 with production to start in a couple of weeks and ED pick-up April 1.


What did they charge you? $0??


----------



## C-Los (Dec 12, 2008)

soledoc said:


> What did they charge you? $0??


When I got the VIR this morning, it said blocked. I called BMWUSA this morning about it and they told me that it was $3750 for the sedan, and that they were going to updated on the web site. Who knows... I hope it's free.


----------



## IrvRobinson (May 10, 2006)

It's not free,if you use the pricing from the 1 series,you'll see it's a little higher than the standard sport package.


----------



## kashrahman (May 10, 2004)

*its not free*

soledoc, agree with the above posts. from what I remember reading and from what the delivery person told me at Welt when we went through my car (because I also considered the M package) was
- its extra. i think about 1000 extra compared to regular sports package, but thats from vague memory.
- all the changes are cosmetic -- m steering wheel, m shifter, trim, etc, etc.
- all the "suspension" parts are the same as the regular sports package

wasnt worth it to me to pay extra to have a bunch of M emblems on my car, especially when it's not an M3

i think the msrp for the e90 sedan was 3750 . . . kash


----------



## soledoc (Feb 5, 2007)

Yea, I'm sticking with my original order. The LeMans blue is nice, but so it my montego blue. I do like the M wheels better, but I can live with my 17" rims. Not worth another $1100-$1600 more


----------

